# To My Friends: It's Panic Day!



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

It's a stressful world out there! Here's a card for us all: http://www7.bluemountain.com/cards/boxg224...ghca2utstfj.htm (BTW, I posted this in The Meeting Place, but wanted to be sure everyone here saw it as well.)[This message has been edited by KES (edited 03-09-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for sharing KES...You're the BEST! Have a great day...without panic or pain


----------

